# TinyMCE display issue(refresh)



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm using TinyMCE, witch is working fine for the most part... when the user saves the page redirects to a a php page that extracts the textfield data and processes it, i wont elaborate cause that's no t the issue... the issue is that when it redirects back to the page... the textfield is blank and i can click on it but not see anything, if i type it works, this also happens when i go to the address directly, the only way i can see it is to hit the refresh button... i tried a meta refresh to the page... i tried disabling cache... any ideas would be great... thanks in advance


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

This problem only occurs in Chrome... and probably other webkit browsers... i tested in firefox and IE no issue there


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Hay Duke,

A couple of questions:

Is the content there, just not displaying correctly?
How do you return to the editing page from PHP? Do you pass the content back or is it held in session or similar?
What are you using tinyMCE for? I had a few issues with it as well and switched to another solution which worked fine, and with a much smaller footprint (tinyMCE is pretty damned huge!).
Danny


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi allnodcoms, thanks for the response...

1. yes there is content(i tested it i clicked on the text area and typed "hello?"(nothing was visible, no blinking cursor, no text )saved it and checked to see if anything changed... it did)
2. i first tried a header location, then a meta refresh, the content is accessed from a database
3. I originally had a simple php script for editing a txt file, this was for a few people to be able to see and edit a "script" but plain txt was simply not enough for what they wanted. so i am attempting to use a wysiwyg editor so that they have more options such as color, bold and etc.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Hay Duke,

I was using tinyMCE for an online code editor, the main thing I had issues with was it couldn't handle the tag correctly, so I ended up hacking large lumps of it to fit my needs... Do yourself a big favour mate, ditch tinyMCE and check out codemirror. It's the plums! The project I'm involved with now is using this as our primary IDE, it just works out of the box and the api makes it easier to use than an equivalent desktop solution. Give it a look, it has built in colour coding, auto-complete and smart indenting for various 'script' flavours, it provides documentation to write your own parser, and the api lets you do stuff like context sensitive help and other really cool stuff. It's also a lot smaller than tiny and doesn't use jQuery (which pretty much everything else on the planet seems to do these days...).

Highly recommended... Have fun - I am! 

Danny


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

For the same project, I'm also rebuilding our forum software, and if you ever need a real lightweight WYSIWYG text editor (8k) then I can recommend TinyEdit from Sriptiny. Very easy to use and fully customisable through CSS. They've got some other neat stuff on the site as well, and it's all really compact and easy to use. And no, I'm not on commission 

Danny


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks allnodcoms, i'll take a look at them, and hope they will be useful


----------

